

Don't build El Caminos - JeremyMorgan
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/programming/dont-build-el-caminos/

======
JeremyMorgan
I'm pretty interested in what the HN regulars say about this, and will be
watching these comments for sure.

~~~
dalke
I can think of several lines of response.

The El Camino and Ford Ranchero had sales over several decades. I assume they
were profitable over that time. I see no problems with finding a niche market
and making money off of it.

Coupé utility vehicles are still being sold. They seem to be popular in
Australia and South Africa. Some of the models are the Chevrolet
Montana/Tornado, the Ford Falcon utility, and the Holden Commodore/Lumina Ute.
Again, if there's a niche market, why not sell to it?

I don't see this as a "one size fits all" any more than a station wagon or an
SUV. For example, the Wikipedia page for SUV says "Some SUVs include the
towing capacity of a pickup truck with the passenger-carrying space of a
minivan or large sedan." -- that's two different design goals in one.

------
qbrass
Not that it has much to do with the point, but the El Camino came out in 1959.

